# Anyone ever try Biolees?



## Swede (Oct 21, 2008)

I've read some stuff about it and it sounds like the bee's knees for some applications. Anyone ever tried it?


Made by Scott Labratories, here's the description of it:


BIOLEES
Increased Perceived Sweetness and Mouth Feel



The traditional practice of lees ageing in red and white wines is known to reduce the perception of acidity and phenolic bitterness while increasing sweetness. The specific peptite released from wine yeast during this process and responsible for its effect has recently been isolated Le Faculte d'Oenologie de Bordeaux and extracted by Laffort .
The results of their work produced Biolees, a product that can be added to wine as early as late fermentation. This naturally occurring peptide product will contribute the positive sensory impact of sur lie aging and stirring while drastically reducing time and labor expenses. Contact with Biolees for three to five weeks contributes similar flavor and mouth feel components as does six months of lees ageing and stirring. Biolees also eliminates specific harsh phenolics, improving balance and protecting the wine from oxidation, as is experienced during sur lie ageing.


----------



## JimCook (Oct 21, 2008)

Swede,


I didn't find this product to be readily accessible in sizes that were conducive to home winemaking (kit sizes). There are so many things that can affect mouthfeel (the polyphenol and polysaccharide formations from tannin interactions, particular yeast strains, and additives). Some people had mentioned it on another forum but I didn't see any specific responses from its use. It would be neat to have a split kit bench trial using a product like that to see if it could work to good effect - let me know if you can find it.


- Jim


----------



## Swede (Oct 22, 2008)

From what I've been finding through web searches and reading, it looks like it's a little tough to find in the US. Here's some more information that I've found on it: 


It looks like it can be bought from the following two places...


Small and large amounts: Wine and beer making
Larger amounts only: Davison


And about the only conversations I could find on it where people have tried it are *here* and some other miscellaneous conversations out on the web that I found through google.


Jack Keller mentions it in his April 21st 2007 blog entry on this page.


It's a bit intriguing. I might have to split a batch or two and buy a small amount and see how it does. It sounds like it's a goodoenological advancement.


-Kelly*Edited by: Swede *


----------

